# new business



## ian-young (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello all,,i am moving to hurghada this year,after august 2015, i would like to know if it would be possible to open a bar restaurant in hurghada? do i have to have an egyptian partner? are properties cheap to rent for a bar etc? all comments will be gratefully appreciated,,,ian..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ianthebuilder said:


> Hello all,,i am moving to hurghada this year,after august 2015, i would like to know if it would be possible to open a bar restaurant in hurghada? do i have to have an egyptian partner? are properties cheap to rent for a bar etc? all comments will be gratefully appreciated,,,ian..


Why would you want to open a bar restaurant in Hurghada when there is already an abundance of them and many are struggling to survive,far to many all inclusive hotels which doesn't encourage the tourists to go outside and eat or drink,Rents are nowhere near as cheap as they used to be but there again it depends what you call cheap.Would help if you spoke Arabic as well as your suppliers would all be Egyptian.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ianthebuilder said:


> Hello all,,i am moving to hurghada this year,after august 2015, i would like to know if it would be possible to open a bar restaurant in hurghada? do i have to have an egyptian partner? are properties cheap to rent for a bar etc? all comments will be gratefully appreciated,,,ian..



Lol....so you're moving to Hurghada as well as Spain to open bar restaurant.....gosh you're going to be busy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a read of the Egyptian newspapers.. We have no tourists, the Russians are not coming because of the massive drop in the Rouble plus we have bombs nearly daily in Cairo/Alex/Sinai and although this generally does not affect the red sea resorts it does scare people off.. but no you do not need an Egyptian partner, you might be told you do but that will be to scam you. If you do not speak read and write Arabic then I would not recommend you to come here to try and start a business from scratch as I can guarantee you will be fleeced,


----------



## ian-young (Feb 1, 2015)

i own a studio in hurghada ,and you lot frightened me to death about spain,,it looks like a better option ,,lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ianthebuilder said:


> i own a studio in hurghada ,and you lot frightened me to death about spain,,it looks like a better option ,,lol



Less chance of getting ripped off in Spain......never ever would i invest money in Egypt either in property or a business


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

There are existing successful bars/restaurants catering to the expat community, a couple of which are new. What would you have that is different, why would we go to your place instead of our regular haunts. I would suggest you come over and meet people first, meet the locals who spend money here. They'll be in Retro, Samos, Viking, Bombay, Friends, South Beach, Jukebox, MeshMesha etc. We already have good cheap bars with decent food and others with entertainment, some are cheap and have entertainment, many show sporting events too so it would be a personality issue to get people to come, initially at least.
We don't have a chippy of any description, if that helps, don't know if one would work of course.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

It is the same here in El Gouna. There are so many bars and restaurants to choose from. A new one can open up in the most stunning location in Abu Tig Marina and can be empty every night because it can't compete with the high service, great food, and prices of the well established venue next door that has years of loyal customers.

Having said that a British couple moved their restaurant from Luxor to El Gouna around a year or so ago. They had a winning formula in Luxor and brought this with them and are packed every night. A great location, great ambiance, professional service, and wonderful food. Having said that I only go there on special occasions. I prefer to cook at home and meet with friends at a place on the lagoon beach that does 50% happy hour and great pizzas. 

There is also an English Pub that has worked for around 12 years. But because the owner of the business (not the building) did not invest X amount of money he is unable to work there himself. He has an Egyptian partner in the business.

It is the same everywhere in the world. You have to live there, do your market research, find a niche, and offer unbeatable service, quality, prices, etc. Many open and fail.


----------

